# Alcohol consumption



## nightster (Sep 25, 2019)

If you drink alcohol on average how many drinks a night do you have?
I'm taking a break/ quitting? In the last couple years my drinking has gotten heavier.  The Dr. says about 9 beers+ a night is excessive.


----------



## Jin (Sep 25, 2019)

nightster said:


> If you drink alcohol on average how many drinks a night do you have?
> I'm taking a break/ quitting? In the last couple years my drinking has gotten heavier.  The Dr. says about 9 beers+ a night is excessive.



I’ll have a beer/wine or two most nights. There are a handful of nights a year where I drink to massive excess. 

9 beers a day for 20+ years can and has lead to liver failure.

Too much for daily consumption if you want to outlive your liver. 

First ask yourself if you have an alcohol problem. If you do then abstaining is the right option. 

If you dont and you can enjoy 1-2 drinks a day then simply decrease your consumption.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 25, 2019)

I tend to lift a pint in the evenings after work, perhaps two on the weekends if I'm watching the footie. 

Can't recall the last time I had more than three in a sitting.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't drink daily. Not a beer or 2 guy. If I'm drinking - well...I'm going all in. Prob get hammered once or twice a month.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2019)

I would agree that 9 beers/night is excessive, not to mention a lot of empty calories.
9 beers on an occasional Saturday night, probably ok.
those 9 beers/night are screwing your diet, harming your liver and hindering your gainz.
Also it may be affecting your loved ones and personal life/work performance/workouts.
I would say take a break at the least, let your body rid those toxins, experience life with a total clear head and then see how awesome you feel. 
When you feel that you can drink more responsibly and reasonably give it a go, if that doesn't work, let it go for good.


----------



## bvs (Sep 25, 2019)

The last time I was really drunk was over 2 years ago. I might have a night out once or twice a year where I'll get buzzed off about 3 beers, not 12 like I did in my teenage years. For me, alcohol (particularly the day after) puts my mind in a really negative place, so I made the choice to give it up.

Like Jin said, start by identifying if it's a problem for you (this can sometimes be the hardest part), and if it is, seek some professional help


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2019)

I am all in or not at all, if I start drinking it’s till I smashed and can’t drink anymore. I drink twice a month while at home and none while I away


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> I am all in or not at all, if I start drinking it’s till I smashed and can’t drink anymore. I drink twice a month while at home and none while I away



I was also always a "go big or go home" drinker, but much much more than 2 days/month lol


----------



## German89 (Sep 25, 2019)

I have my binges... I stopped. Considered a drink a few times these past few weeks but, decided against. 

A shot a night is good for the blood? *shrugs*


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 25, 2019)

I don't drink daily.  Maybe once or twice during a week, and then its only 1 or 2 at the most.  When you get to mine and Snakes age, you can get a hangover from looking too long at a drink, and those hangovers tend to last 3 or 4 days.  So not worth it.  lol  I also try to think of the effect on my training, diet, and liver.  

Like was said above, 9 beers a night will be havoc to your diet.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 25, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’ll have a beer/wine or two most nights. There are a handful of nights a year where I drink to massive excess.
> 
> 9 beers a day for 20+ years can and has lead to liver failure.
> 
> ...



As n alcoholic, sober 20 years and someone for whom your alcohol consumption directly affects my work, more than 4 beers a night is excessive.  Also, a hallmark of alcoholism is denial of the problem.  You want to know if you have a problem? Quit drinking entirely (can you do it). OH MY GAWD, quit drinking entirely?  Hint: it's always available at the grocery store or liquor store if you wish to continue.  If you can quit drinking entirely without any issues, well, you're probably good to go and you can scale back.  Ask me if I had a problem the first 10-15 years of my 29 year drinking history, I would have laughed and said no.  Something to consider.

And if you're serious about bodybuilding, why do you need to drink any alcohol? I can think of absolutely nothing, I mean nothing, I can do better or more enjoyably drinking, except be drunk.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

I didn't get into that much beer, but I definitely was guilty of having 2-3 bourbons a night after going through some really stressful personal shit that I probably should have sought out professional help with.  Not really many calories but not good for ya overall.

Recently completely stopped and have noted multiple health benefits.  Feel better, clearer head.  I would recommend dropping it for a bit and clean up.  See how you feel.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

I almost never drink. I’m not interested in one or two beers, if I’m in, I want it all. 

That happens “maybe” once a year.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2019)

9 beers a night is a problem imo


----------



## bigdog (Sep 25, 2019)

On heavy days I have a few shots of whiskey before bed as it helps me with inflammation.  occasionally ill have a few beers on the weekends but never a daily thing.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2019)

nothing like a bottle of wine and a fine piece of ass. But yeah, 9 beers a day is no bueno


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2019)

Last Friday had a bbq and I went through 30 bottles of coors. Was a nice day though and I ate first so it doesn’t count


----------



## Chump16 (Sep 25, 2019)

Oct 19 will be two years without a drink ............ best decision I ever made physically, mentally, spiritually


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Last Friday had a bbq and I went through 30 bottles of coors. Was a nice day though and I ate first so it doesn’t count


Coors?  you're in the great kingdom and that's the best you can come up with?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

Coors really doesn't count.  I think I've had spring water with higher alcohol content.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Coors?  you're in the great kingdom and that's the best you can come up with?


Right? Coors is so bad. Headache every time.


----------



## Trump (Sep 25, 2019)

It was on special offer and the supermarket 2 packs of 20 for 20 pound. Bargain



Seeker said:


> Coors?  you're in the great kingdom and that's the best you can come up with?


----------



## CJ (Sep 25, 2019)

9 sodas a day would be a problem, let alone 9 beers!!!


----------



## simplesteve (Sep 25, 2019)

Id say its a problem, been sober bout three years now,

Was going through a litre of gin a night before. I've noticed a great deal of clarity after the 1st year of being clean. Better father, better husband, and can actually motivate myself to do something. 

Not to mention, up here in MN like us they will throw your ass in prison real quick for your 3rd or 4th dwi/dui. Like 48 months or something of the sort


----------



## El Gringo (Sep 25, 2019)

Having 1 or 2 is ok. Sometimes it may feel beneficial as it may curb your appetite for a few hours and drop some water/bloat the next day. 
On the other hand, getting drunk feels like such a setback. You drink a ton of empty cals followed by a binge of pizza or nachos at the end of the night because you’re starving. Then the next day you feel like shit unless you eat some more shit. 
Then your muscles are depleted from dehydration and the rest of you is bloated from the shitty food you eat. 
I feel like it takes about a week before my body feels the same. 

If done every week, I don’t know how anyone could make progress. But some people do, I think because they’re used to it and metabolize alcohol better

i mean some athletes in pretty stellar shape have been alcoholics


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2019)

No booze for me for the last few years. Was it a problem? Wasn't it a problem? I really don't care. I just thought I really don't need it and it didn't make me any better on all fronts. Far as I'm concerned, nothing ever was made better with any amount of alcohol; work, health, relationships, training... none of it.


----------



## German89 (Sep 25, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> 9 sodas a day would be a problem, let alone 9 beers!!!


But. They're diet sodas **eye roll


----------



## nightster (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks all!!!  I'm going to stop for awhile,  and go from there.  It just kind of grew to that amount due to some homelife shit in the last year and a half or so.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

German89 said:


> But. They're diet sodas **eye roll


The diet sodas would kill me faster than nine beers a day.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 25, 2019)

I drink 1-2
nights a week. Usually one night have 2 beers at home then another night go out with the wife or some other couples and I max it out at 5-7 beers mainly so I can drive home without getting a DWI.
this amount has never caused me any issues with health or fitness


----------



## snake (Sep 25, 2019)

nightster said:


> Thanks all!!!  I'm going to stop for awhile,  and go from there....


Don't make more of it then what it is. Just don't drink today and tomorrow, do the same thing. 

A little thing I learned was the times I drank. Perfect example was mowing the grass on the rider, damn thing even had a cup holder. lol I would still drink while cutting the grass, just replaced a beer with bottled water. I think it more a habit then an addition for me.

I thought parties were going to be a challenge but if you have the right friends, "I'll have a coke" is never even questioned. Did have a big ass outside party with a lot people; some I knew well, some I kinda knew and others I haven't seen before. Was in a group of about 12 guys trading hunting stories and a guy said he was grabbing a beer and do I want one? I replied nope, don't drink. "What, you don't drink?" Buddy of mine who this dude was friends with jumped in before I could reply with a, "Hey you fat fuuk, if you looked like that, would you drink?" It was funny! The dude actually apologized when he got back from getting his beer.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 25, 2019)

Sorry ,,I'm that guy that drinks too much...actually it has gotten a bit out of control...............But ,I did eat right and exercised for nearly 35 years and I have 8 Dr.s now...What a f-ing circus.....Test among test,never fixing shit.....just telling me what I can't do..More pills and pills they want to shove down my throat...that's the real killer..!! Didn't mean to rant on....I need a drink..!


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 25, 2019)

Texan69 said:


> I drink 1-2
> nights a week. Usually one night have 2 beers at home then another night go out with the wife or some other couples and I max it out at 5-7 beers mainly so I can drive home without getting a DWI.
> this amount has never caused me any issues with health or fitness



lol what?!?? you certainly can and will get dui driving after 5-7 beers dude!!!!


----------



## bugman (Sep 25, 2019)

I may drink a couple of drinks on Saturday nights.   But even that isn't a normal occurrence


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2019)

Trump said:


> Last Friday had a bbq and I went through 30 bottles of coors. Was a nice day though and I ate first so it doesn’t count


drinking doesnt count if your english mate


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2019)

smoke more bud and you will be fine nightster


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 25, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> lol what?!?? you certainly can and will get dui driving after 5-7 beers dude!!!!


He lives in Texas, this is likely not true


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> He lives in Texas, this is likely not true


Licenses get issued in Texas with a fifth of Jack Daniels.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 25, 2019)

View attachment 8549


she's ready for happy hour. Who wants to join her?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 25, 2019)

Is it just me or has Seek really been on point lately????

Seek for prez.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 25, 2019)

latinas and booze a fat line of coke..The more u drink and sniff the hotter she gets


----------



## j2048b (Sep 26, 2019)

weird as my loved ones say i NEED more beer, im a happy drunk, and enjoy life better, but waking up after kills it for me...what do u mean i loaned my truck out to haul logs for the weekend? where did my dip go? I threw it in the pool? and now have to clean it..... or the best....yes im thinking of u and not ur friends when we are f awking when im drunk,,,,,geesh, cant win....

seriously tho, they want me to drink a few so im less angry and less anxiety and just let sh it roll off my back.... but i hardley ever drink, got a fridge full of beer and had 1 last night, first in a few weeks....


----------



## Raider (Sep 26, 2019)

I’ll have a handful of beer/ bourbon, if we get together with our friends, but that might be once a month. I do frequent a little Kratom , but that’s about it. Like they say all in moderation folks!


----------



## Jin (Sep 26, 2019)

Raider said:


> I’ll have a handful of beer/ bourbon, if we get together with our friends, but that might be once a month. I do frequent a little Kratom , but that’s about it. Like they say all in moderation folks!



Somebody buy this man a cup.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> Last Friday had a bbq and I went through 30 bottles of coors. Was a nice day though and I ate first so it doesn’t count



Coors Light is like sex in a canoe. You’re really close to water.


----------



## snake (Sep 26, 2019)

Seeker said:


> View attachment 8549
> 
> 
> she's ready for happy hour. Who wants to join her?



Those hips from the front scream my kinda ass. Count me in, sling and all.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 26, 2019)

Raider said:


> I’ll have a handful of beer/ bourbon, if we get together with our friends, but that might be once a month. I do frequent a little Kratom , but that’s about it. Like they say all in moderation folks!


I miss the days when Pillar would have ranted about Kratom use on this one.  


Sniffle.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 26, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I miss the days when Pillar would have ranted about Kratom use on this one.
> 
> 
> Sniffle.


Who dat is?


----------



## RISE (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a beer or rum n coke every night if im not training.  Never really drink on training days and def dont like to get drunk.  Everytime i get drunk i get to a point where i get depressed bc i keep thinking that while im out getting drunk, someone else is out there getting shit done with their training.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 26, 2019)

RISE said:


> Everytime i get drunk i get to a point where i get depressed bc i keep thinking that while im out getting drunk, someone else is out there getting shit done with their training.



I am, drink up buttercup :32 (17):


----------



## automatondan (Sep 26, 2019)

I drink a healthy bourbon on the rocks most nights but can't remember the last time I got drunk. Occasionally if I'm stressed or going through something I will have two.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 26, 2019)

Sounds like there are a few bourbonites on here.  Maybe we should start a separate thread, always like to talk bourbon.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 26, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Who dat is?


A whisper, a ghost, a fleeting thought...that never received nudes on UG, ever.  Unless it was from Yaya.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 26, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> lol what?!?? you certainly can and will get dui driving after 5-7 beers dude!!!!



Over a 4-5 hour period and a full meal. Eh I doubt it. Especially light beers. I may be just under the limit at 7 beers at 5 I’d put money I would def be under the limit. Other factors at play here food, water intake, medications taken etc. If I was slamming them in less than 3 hours then sure absolutely be taking a ride for DWI. 
i have a little bit of training in DWI’s haha


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've cut way back.  I got to the point I was drinking every night until I was at least buzzed.  I will still drink occasionally in social settings but I think my days of drinking alone on the couch are behind me.  All the time, effort, and money I put into trying to look halfway decent it just seems stupid to add something to the mix that will hinder my progress.  Not worth it anymore.  Plus the older I get the longer the hangovers last.


----------



## Trump (Sep 26, 2019)

alcohol stays in your blood longer if you eat, the exact opposite of what everyone believes.



Texan69 said:


> Over a 4-5 hour period and a full meal. Eh I doubt it. Especially light beers. I may be just under the limit at 7 beers at 5 I’d put money I would def be under the limit. Other factors at play here food, water intake, medications taken etc. If I was slamming them in less than 3 hours then sure absolutely be taking a ride for DWI.
> i have a little bit of training in DWI’s haha


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 26, 2019)

Trump said:


> alcohol stays in your blood longer if you eat, the exact opposite of what everyone believes.




Eating before drinking helps keep your BAC down
A full stomach slows the absorption rate of the alcohol so you won’t get as drunk as fast. I could see that same logic making it take longer to get it out of your blood all together.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 26, 2019)

Food simply slows your body's absorption of the alcohol.  It certainly does not hurt you.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 26, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Food simply slows your body's absorption of the alcohol.  It certainly does not hurt you.



it also taste good, I love to make bad food choices when I’m drun. For those Texans y’all know bout the late night Whataburger runs. If you are not a Texan or have no experienced that I am sorry


----------



## CJ (Sep 27, 2019)

Last time I got drunk, it ended up with a Taco Bell drive thru and a casino run.

Real high roller I was, smelling like chalupas.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 27, 2019)

I drink a lot but only Fri-Sun. I do not drink mon-thurs but on the weekends it is certainly excessive and definitely affects my training.
On each of three days I drink I have about 12 shots and 8 beers.


----------



## Troe (Sep 29, 2019)

Just seeing this thread. In Louisiana we kind of have a drinking culture. So having said that I used to bring Vodka in a thermos to highschool daily. For several years in my early thirties, I drank a fifth of bourbon a night. It had a horribly profound effect on my overall health and destroyed my liver. Anytime I drink now it makes me sick. Several members of my family literally drank themselves to death with whiskey and beer. 

Luckily for me after my daughter was born, I rarely think about drinking or doing unhealthy things. Every once in a while I will open the bottle, and have a shot or two with friends, but that is it. Just like controlling a diet, two is the limit now. If a friend can't understand that they are not a friend.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 29, 2019)

nissan11 said:


> I drink a lot but only Fri-Sun. I do not drink mon-thurs but on the weekends it is certainly excessive and definitely affects my training.
> On each of three days I drink I have about 12 shots and 8 beers.



Thats a fair bit, Mate. Any plans to rein it in a touch? I'd be worried about how I'd show out for work on Mon morning if I'd had 12 shots and 8 beers on a Sunday.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 29, 2019)

NbleSavage said:


> Thats a fair bit, Mate. Any plans to rein it in a touch? I'd be worried about how I'd show out for work on Mon morning if I'd had 12 shots and 8 beers on a Sunday.


I stop drinking at 6pm sunday and am pretty close to sober by the time I go to bed.


----------



## Ponchik (Sep 29, 2019)

im quit more then  from 30 t0 36  now drink beeer its good 1 time in 10 days


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm a former addict, but I'll drink at least 4 or 5 drinks per year.  It usually happens in work related social situations where I will have JUST ONE, whether it be a beer or a double Maker's Mark with a twist of lemon or lime.  What I drink depends on the customer that I am dealing with.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 30, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I'm a former addict, but I'll drink at least 4 or 5 drinks per year.  It usually happens in work related social situations where I will have JUST ONE, whether it be a beer or a double Maker's Mark with a twist of lemon or lime.  What I drink depends on the customer that I am dealing with.




that’s some good discipline brother! That’s awesome.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 30, 2019)

nissan11 said:


> I stop drinking at 6pm sunday and am pretty close to sober by the time I go to bed.



Got some bad news for you brother.  You may feel sober, because you are at or below your baseline, but it take a lot longer than that.  True story.  Day before I went to rehab I stopped drinking, beer only, at 10 PM.  I had less than a 12 pack that day.  The next morning I got up, "sober", and drive to rehab.  I blew a 1.0 at 9 am.  

1 oz of liquor, 1 beer, 4 oz wine takes an average of 40 minutes to get rid of.  Now, there are variables like weight/body composition, gender, and how revved up your cytochrome P450 enzymes are (the enzyme "system" that metabolizes ETOH), but average is 40 minutes.  12 shots and 8 beers...do the math.

And for those who think that you're not impaired for driving after a couple drinks....Your reaction time is impaired.   It's all good fellas, till it's your wife, child, or you that gets clipped by an impaired driver.

This is from a guy who I have no doubt at one point could put anyone here under the table.  I can't count how many times I should have never woken up.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

I have a friend who's a State Trooper, he said the rough formula he goes by is every drink adds 0.04 to your BAC, and every hour that goes by your BAC drops by 0.02.

How you "feel" makes no difference.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I have a friend who's a State Trooper, he said the rough formula he goes by is every drink adds 0.04 to your BAC, and every hour that goes by your BAC drops by 0.02.
> 
> How you "feel" makes no difference.



we, my buddies and other close friends lived by this...

We all felt we were okay....1 beer or shot an HR......Nada


----------



## pizza (Oct 2, 2019)

If I'm at home, I don't drink. Don't really care for it. 

But if I go out on the weekend, I almost always go hard.

Side note: I wish I could get liquid G again ... zero calories, saves you money at the bar and makes you feel drunk but waaaaaay better. It's been 10+ years since I've come across it.


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

pizza said:


> If I'm at home, I don't drink. Don't really care for it.
> 
> But if I go out on the weekend, I almost always go hard.
> 
> Side note: I wish I could get liquid G again ... zero calories, saves you money at the bar and makes you feel drunk but waaaaaay better. It's been 10+ years since I've come across it.


Best stuff in the world pizza! Can’t get it anymore! As we used to say,” Makes you feel like you’re made of concrete and 10 feet tall”!


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 2, 2019)

Raider said:


> Best stuff in the world pizza! Can’t get it anymore! As we used to say,” Makes you feel like you’re made of concrete and 10 feet tall”!


What exactly was it?


----------



## Raider (Oct 2, 2019)

It’s actual name is gamma hydroxybutyric , but it’s like a sedative that they say puts you into R E M sleep faster and allows you to secrete elevated growth hormone. Now if you stay up it twists you up, so basically you go out, don’t have to drink anything, take one to two soda caps of this stuff and get feel like a million bucks, then when you sleep you secrete the elevated hormone so you grow, lol. Google it , it’s pretty interesting. I had buddies in Fla. that used to get it , but you get old and loose your contacts, lol


----------



## HH (Oct 3, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Sounds like there are a few bourbonites on here.  Maybe we should start a separate thread, always like to talk bourbon.



I would endorse this thread all day long.


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2019)

Also used as a date rape drug too hence the reason it was made illegal 



Raider said:


> It’s actual name is gamma hydroxybutyric , but it’s like a sedative that they say puts you into R E M sleep faster and allows you to secrete elevated growth hormone. Now if you stay up it twists you up, so basically you go out, don’t have to drink anything, take one to two soda caps of this stuff and get feel like a million bucks, then when you sleep you secrete the elevated hormone so you grow, lol. Google it , it’s pretty interesting. I had buddies in Fla. that used to get it , but you get old and loose your contacts, lol


----------



## Seeker (Oct 3, 2019)

Me and a roommate  of mine ( who is now deceased from an overdose ) use to make G in our bathtub. We would fill plastic water bottles of that stuff. It was amazing. The times we had in those days. Chicks loved it too!


----------



## Trump (Oct 3, 2019)

Can I have the recipe 



Seeker said:


> Me and a roommate  of mine ( who is now deceased from an overdose ) use to make G in our bathtub. We would fill plastic water bottles of that stuff. It was amazing. The times we had in those days. Chicks loved it too!


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 3, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> I have a friend who's a State Trooper, he said the rough formula he goes by is every drink adds 0.04 to your BAC, and every hour that goes by your BAC drops by 0.02.
> 
> How you "feel" makes no difference.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 3, 2019)

All I know is my days of driving after drinking are long behind me. I’ve dodged enough bullets, always made it home safely but in hindsight I’m lucky I haven’t hurt someone or worse. 

Today I’ll have one beer and drive. That’s it.  I won’t ride my bike after having any alcohol at all. If I’m out and I’ve drank, I’m not driving home.


----------



## Texan69 (Oct 3, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> All I know is my days of driving after drinking are long behind me. I’ve dodged enough bullets, always made it home safely but in hindsight I’m lucky I haven’t hurt someone or worse.
> 
> Today I’ll have one beer and drive. That’s it.  I won’t ride my bike after having any alcohol at all. If I’m out and I’ve drank, I’m not driving home.




Playing it safe is always a good idea, I’ve been guilty drinking and driving even after loosing friends to Intoxicated vehicle wrecks


----------



## pizza (Oct 5, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Me and a roommate  of mine ( who is now deceased from an overdose ) use to make G in our bathtub. We would fill plastic water bottles of that stuff. It was amazing. The times we had in those days. Chicks loved it too!



I knew a guy like you back in the day, making G in the bathtub lol 

Seriously tho, if you already have confidence, multiply it by 1,000 on liquid G. So much fun. And yea, sometimes you "g out" but that often meant you'd have dildos drawn on your face. The trick is never take more than a cap or two. Beyond that, you're asking for it. We gave it to a Ranger buddy of mine during a camping trip .... dude spreads is arms out and says, "I FEEL LIKE A MILLION BUCKS!!!!" 

And then boom, plops face first into the dirt. Shit was hilarious.

EDIT: Just saw bit about your friend. Sorry to hear that. Knew some people I saw around that passed from that. Back then, they would pass after mixing it with X / molly.


----------



## Raider (Oct 5, 2019)

pizza said:


> I knew a guy like you back in the day, making G in the bathtub lol
> 
> Seriously tho, if you already have confidence, multiply it by 1,000 on liquid G. So much fun. And yea, sometimes you "g out" but that often meant you'd have dildos drawn on your face. The trick is never take more than a cap or two. Beyond that, you're asking for it. We gave it to a Ranger buddy of mine during a camping trip .... dude spreads is arms out and says, "I FEEL LIKE A MILLION BUCKS!!!!"
> 
> ...


Pizza, a scoop or two of G and you can run through a brick wall, but never more than two scoops or yes , lights out, lol! Great as long as you respect it. It’s not like alcohol where someone might say I can handle my liquor. You do your one or two and that’s it no matter who you are.


----------

